# Weltraumnebel mit PSP ?



## QuickMick99 (22. Februar 2002)

hi@all

Wie bekomme ich solch einen Weltraumnebel hin??








Ciao 
QuickMick99


----------



## Mr.Poo (22. Februar 2002)

Das wurde mit dem Glitterato-Plugin von Flaming Pear gemacht!
Ne Demo davon findeste hier: Flaming Pear -Downloads 
Die Vollversion kostet übrigens 40$...


----------

